# Kitty is not doing well...



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just got a call from wifey, and it sounds like kitty (Princess Leia) is on her way out.  

She said she came home and she was in the shoe closet meowing and had pooped in there (she never goes anywhere but her litter box). So she picked her up and brought her out and noticed that she's not using her back legs...like they're paralyzed, and is moving pretty slow. I googled it and came up with this:

http://www.petplace.com/cats/aortic-thromboembolism/page1.aspx

We've known that she has a heart murmur since we got her, so it's not super surprising but I was not expecting it. 

Wifey is taking her to the vet and will let me know what's up.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww.....I'm sorry. I hope it's not as bad as you think. Good thoughts going out to Princess Leia.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Princess Leia! How old is she?

Tiny Pants is sending her love and get well wishes..


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Kzwicker said:


> Poor Princess Leia! How old is she?
> 
> Tiny Pants is sending her love and get well wishes..


Leia is about 3 years old. They told us she probably wouldn't live as long as she would normally because of the heart murmur, but I was hoping for more than 3 years.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is so young! I am so sorry to hear that. I love kitties :-(


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think the worst part is that if she does go, Carson will be devastated! He loves that cat...and to lose his man parts and his kitty in one week!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Carson, he is having a rough week..


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor kitty, I hope it isn't what you think it is. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry Kitty isnt doing well..... Hope the vet can get to the root of the problem and its a happy outcome


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Saddle thrombosis can be treated. Ask them to try, it is the best you can do. Many cats will recover. It really depends on how long she was there after the stroke. Yes, depending on her cardiac condition, it does sound like she has thrown a clot.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, Jeremy, how sad. We have a cat too, and even though we like to pretend he's the devil we love the little fart. Is your wife okay?? You guys are having quite the week. Hang in there.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry!  I lost mine at age six to cardiomyopathy in February of 06


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I'm sorry, Jeremy, how sad. We have a cat too, and even though we like to pretend he's the devil we love the little fart. Is your wife okay?? You guys are having quite the week. Hang in there.


That's the thing... She can be a terror, and she's not very lovey all the time, but we still love her and I hate to think of the pain she's in...


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I love kitties and am so sorry yours is sick. Sending hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Have you heard from your wife?? Our cat, Benny, hides on window sills behind the curtains...then when you walk by the window he slaps you with his paw. I seriously get mad for a minute then start breathing again.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Have you heard from your wife?? Our cat, Benny, hides on window sills behind the curtains...then when you walk by the window he slaps you with his paw. I seriously get mad for a minute then start breathing again.


I haven't heard anything yet. Our vet doesn't have appts today, so she was going to have to do a "walk-in", so she may have to wait a little... :uhoh: I guess that happens when you have a good vet...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Have you heard from your wife?? Our cat, Benny, hides on window sills behind the curtains...then when you walk by the window he slaps you with his paw. I seriously get mad for a minute then start breathing again.


That is funny


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope she recovers! I had a guy who I finally had to let go when he was 15 years old. He was diagnosed with a heart murmur at 6 and I was told he would not live for another year. He was diagnosed with congestive heart failure in November 2005 and I lost him in April of 2006. He probably had the congestive heart failure a lot longer, but he had not started losing weight until then.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Our cat has an issue right now, too. It's vet time for us I guess. Keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Princess Leia is going to be ok. I too have a cat with a heart murmur and he is now 5 1/2 yrs old. I hope that he will be able to live a long time. Sending good wishes for you. Poor Carson, he is probably wondering what he did wrong.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope Kitty will be ok, poor Carson will be lost with out her, keep us updated


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Any updates, Jeremy?? Oh wait, it's about 6:30am in Washington. Update us when you get your bumm out of bed.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wondering too how kitty is this morning. What did the vet say? I hope she's okay.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well the vet gave her less than 20% chance of living and that's with meds and tests....basically breaking the bank, and she said it could still happen again. So we made the decision to let her go play with Charlie at the Rainbow Bridge.  We took her body to the in-laws and buried her next to Skittles (our other cat) and Charlie. We are very sad, but feel like it was the right decision to make. She had no mobility in her back legs and you could tell that she was having a hard time breathing. 

So three years of marriage and three pets to the bridge.  We just can't win..... at least Carson is healthy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for yr loss but thanks to you and yr wife ,she was allowed to have 3 great yrs of life!.You should be proud of yrself for giving her,a chance to know what a good life is,even if short!.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> I'm so sorry for yr loss but thanks to you and yr wife ,she was allowed to have 3 great yrs of life!.You should be proud of yrself for giving her,a chance to know what a good life is,even if short!.


Thank you so much! That's what we decided last night... We had the chance to bring her back when she was a kitten but decided that despite the heart murmur we would give her a good life and when she goes, she goes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry you had to go through that Jeremy. Never easy to lose a pet, even a cat.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! Please accept my sympathy. Bad week for Carson and all.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Jeremy  That is very sad news to hear this morning. I know you said you knew she had some heath issues, but it was still pretty unexpeced. I am sorry for you loss and I hope Carson will be ok with out his buddy to play with.. He can borry Kitty if he needs too..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Kitty. You gave her more of chance to live and enjoy life than alot of people would have when she was diagnosed. She is now free and running thru the catnip playing with Skittles and Charlie until you can play again.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your kitty. You did the right thing by not letting her suffer.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww. I'm really sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jeremy, I'm really sorry to hear this. It's always hard, but you guys made the right decision. I hope carson doesn't miss her too much.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Awwwe, Jeremy, I'm really sorry. How's Carson...has he missed her yet? Make sure you take extra special care of your wife... the extra hormones running through her could make this harder. Rub her feet or something. 

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh Jeremy... I'm so sorry. It's good that you gave her a great 3 years!! HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Kitty. You did the brave thing for her and gave her a wonderful life full of love, its the quality not the quantity that counts. I hope Carson doesn't become too depressed about his little friend.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I'm not sure if Carson has noticed she's not there yet....but I'm sure he'll be looking for her before to long...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm not sure if Carson has noticed she's not there yet....but I'm sure he'll be looking for her before to long...


Give him lots of love from all of us. He has lost some valuble stuff this week.. Poor guy..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeremy,
I just saw this.. I'm so sorry for your loss. Those decisions are hard even when we know in our heads that it is the right thing to do. Hugs to you and your family.

Betty


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I had to put my Milo to sleep at 4 months due to FIP. It will be 4 years on Sept. 17th and I still think about him all the time. RIP Princess Leia


----------

